# 40" spread on the Henry's



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow this guy really is king by the way he is acting. Anyone lucky enough to have a Henry's tag this year?

http://fox13now.com/2016/08/05/utah-dwr-posts-video-of-deer-with-40-inch-antler-spread/


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That buck should have a certain posy surrounding it over the next few weeks now.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I see they have revised the width of that buck to 35-40", which is more realistic.
I would guess it to be around 38" wide but a really cool buck all the same.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

https://vimeo.com/177945510

He's a cool buck for sure and some lucky hunter will hopefully smoke him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I see they have revised the width of that buck to 35-40", which is more realistic.
> I would guess it to be around 38" wide but a really cool buck all the same.


If that deer has a 40" spread, I've been scouting several deer this year that are over 30" and thinking they were around 26" or 27". I can get to 35", but no way that is a 40" spread.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This first picture is a buck I took in 2012. He was 34 inches on the dot. Not 34 1/8, or 33 7/8, but literally 34 inches on the nose. 

My opinion is that the buck in the video, also pictured, is at least 3-5 inches wider than mine with that junk coming off the left side. Maybe even more.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> If that deer has a 40" spread, I've been scouting several deer this year that are over 30" and thinking they were around 26" or 27". I can get to 35", but no way that is a 40" spread.


Lets see some of your recent bucks.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

berrysblaster said:


> He's a cool buck for sure and some lucky hunter will hopefully smoke him!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way he wouldn't even look up when someone was yelling at him.
I'm sure his days are numbered.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I believe Bullsnot has one this year. Should be a blast!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes I do. I have an archery tag. I've been trying to stay low key this year, especially armed with pics of that buck. Now that the entire world knows that buck is out running around I might as well come out of the closet. I know where this buck is now but more importantly I believe I know where he came from so if pressured I think I know where he'll go.

Please don't ask how many points I had, I've received enough hate mail. ;-)

A special shout out to Scott for posting this video! JK Scott...I would've done the same thing in your shoes.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> The way he wouldn't even look up when someone was yelling at him.
> I'm sure his days are numbered.


None of the big bucks do down there it seems. It's strange. It's almost like they are arrogant.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Lets see some of your recent bucks.


I had this guy at 27-28", maybe closer to 30"?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think with all the publicity that buck has gotten I would look for a nicer more symmetrical buck elsewhere, and then when everyone was chasing that one I would go after the other one.

But it would be a tough decision to make.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Critter said:


> I think with all the publicity that buck has gotten I would look for a nicer more symmetrical buck elsewhere, and then when everyone was chasing that one I would go after the other one.
> 
> But it would be a tough decision to make.


We'll have to see what it ends up being like but there are only 12 tags for that unit in the archery season including the 2 premium tag holders. I met the one non-res tag holder. He's from Grand Junction. He was watching this buck right along side me 3 weeks ago. I know that at least 3 other archery guys will likely be going after this buck.

Is that enough to walk away right off the bat? I'm not sure it is.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bullsnot said:


> Is that enough to walk away right off the bat? I'm not sure it is.


I think that it would depend on the quality of some of the other bucks down there. I know that there have to be a couple other nice ones, perhaps not as wide but just as good


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Critter said:


> I think that it would depend on the quality of some of the other bucks down there. I know that there have to be a couple other nice ones, perhaps not as wide but just as good


Well that's true too. I've seen a few that would definitely score better. This buck is just so unique. It's hard not to get excited about him.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I wouldn't walk away from that buck if that is the buck you want to kill. 

Here is the reality of today's hunting, especially on a unique place like the Henry Mountains: If there is a giant deer that you have found down there, it will not be a secret and there will be both large and small armadas searching for that buck during every season until it is killed. Sometimes these old warriors are still able to make it through, which is absolutely amazing to me. Kind of cool when you think about it. 

I would definitely have a plan B, because you know for sure that there are other hunters after this buck as well. But if this is the buck you want, regardless of what other good deer are down there, don't walk away from it. Go try and kill him. If it doesn't work out, go after a different big boy. You're in a very enviable position. Good luck, I hope you kill a giant!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Sure...it's a good problem to have, right? I'm not complaining but I am curious. I've heard a lot of different things and I can't help but wonder what I should be expecting. I've heard that the hunter entourage's are very large down there, especially for archery, so it will feel like there are a lot of hunters. Eye's, ATV's, camps, and trucks everywhere. 

I've also heard of one guy that killed a buck that went nearly 220 just 200 yards off the road and he hunted that buck exclusively for 17 days where the whole world could see it. The only issue he had was waiting for the buck to walk in front of him within bow range while he sat in a patch of tree's.

Who knows right? It'll just be playing it by ear I guess. I figure there will be enough deer that I'll be just fine in the end but I'll be going after that buck at the very least on opening morning.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bull- You'll be an expert by the time it is all said and done! For me, I'd rather find a stud somewhere away from the main crowds and hunt it. And a nice evening of road hunting never hurt a guy on the Henry Mtns. Many a story of guys driving down the road and a big buck standing off the side assuming the truck is just another gawker. Be safe and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Bull- Keep after him! That area down there is magical and he is a great buck! It would be awesome to close the deal with your archery equipment. Good Luck!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Toasty, I think that buck is closer to 28" than 30".
But I'm starting to think that Heneries buck could very well make it to 40" depending how much that split cheater gives it.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Whack him so we don't have to think about it in October!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good Luck bullsnot! Hope you get a dandy and have a great time.



.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking at the various vids/pics, when his ears are facing forward (~24" tip to tip) I see about 6-8" to the right side past the ear and a solid +10" on his left side. When a buck gets past 35" it can be just plain difficult to estimate the width! That being said, if he isn't 40-42" wide I'd be surprised.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What's wrong with the management on the Henry's, I was under the impression that there were BIG deer down there !? :shock::faint:


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

well ???????????????????????????????


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

cdbright said:


> well ???????????????????????????????


As I understand, 3 guys tried none were successful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

Heard a rumor that someone took a shot at this buck. Couldn't find his arrow or the buck.They don't know if he was hit or not.
Wes


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Wes said:


> Heard a rumor that someone took a shot at this buck. Couldn't find his arrow or the buck.They don't know if he was hit or not.
> Wes


any more info ?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I hunted this buck for several days and he just disappeared. I couldn't find him for several days. Finally I ran into a hunter that said he spoke to another hunter who had taken a shot at this buck. He said he couldn't find his arrow, a blood trail, or the buck and he didn't know if he hit him. The hunter shot a different buck the next day. As of last Thursday, no one I am aware of had seen him since the previous Sunday. Before that he could be found virtually every day. He is either dead or hiding.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

bullsnot said:


> I hunted this buck for several days and he just disappeared. I couldn't find him for several days. Finally I ran into a hunter that said he spoke to another hunter who had taken a shot at this buck. He said he couldn't find his arrow, a blood trail, or the buck and he didn't know if he hit him. The hunter shot a different buck the next day. As of last Thursday, no one I am aware of had seen him since the previous Sunday. Before that he could be found virtually every day. He is either dead or hiding.


that really sucks that he may have been hit and the same hunter moved on the next day. It could be a big waist


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This buck was just killed this week by a rifle hunter. Came in at just under 39" wide. I was pretty close on my guess.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Photos or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow! Way to go whoever that is in the pics! That thing is amazing!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, I guess I would have settled for him. I have no self control...

Beautiful buck!


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

4x7? 😲

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What a cool buck! That is awesome.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I honestly think ground shrinkage when I see the photos. I thought it looked bigger alive. Still an awesome buck though

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I honestly think ground shrinkage when I see the photos. I thought it looked bigger alive. Still an awesome buck though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's 39" wide buck that does NOT score well,
that equals to ground shrinkage every time.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Score is just a number. That is an awesome buck.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While he is a great buck if you want him hanging on your wall you want something that you actually prefer. For myself I like a boxier type of antler and not the type that go almost straight out like his does. 

However he would be hard to pass up unless I had one that I liked better in my view.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Make no mistake I'd gladly hang my tag on it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Anyone know if he had an arrow hanging out of him?


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I honestly think ground shrinkage when I see the photos. I thought it looked bigger alive. Still an awesome buck though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I thought the exact same thing. Not that it isn't an amazing buck, just not what I thought he'd be now that I've finally seen him dead.

It's amazing what velvet can do to one's impression of a buck's size. I know it, I've known it for years, I constantly remind myself of it, and it still fools me every now and then.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

shaner said:


> Anyone know if he had an arrow hanging out of him?


According to the post where the pics came from the deer was fine with no signs of being wounded in the archery season


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

More often then not a guide will spread a rumor of a wounded and lost buck so people will quite looking for it

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> More often then not a guide will spread a rumor of a wounded and lost buck so people will quite looking for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I've had other hunters do that to me and the gang too.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

The best thing about this buck is there is no stupid mossback or wade lemon logo on the pics with the hunter sitting 10' behind the buck to try and make it look bigger. It looks like a regular old hunter with some family, without a guide shot him and that is awesome. I am so sick of big game guides, I wish we had the same laws for guides as Idaho.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I honestly think ground shrinkage when I see the photos. I thought it looked bigger alive. Still an awesome buck though


I know it seems easy for me to say now....but looking at the photos I thought the exact same thing. Having said that if I would've had the opportunity I would've taken this buck back in August.

If anybody knows who this hunter is let him know I have a ton of photos and video of this buck that I'd happily share with him.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bullsnot did you get a buck? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

bullsnot said:


> I know it seems easy for me to say now....but looking at the photos I thought the exact same thing. Having said that if I would've had the opportunity I would've taken this buck back in August.
> 
> If anybody knows who this hunter is let him know I have a ton of photos and video of this buck that I'd happily share with him.


Bullsnot, head over to monstermuleys and you'll find the thread in the deer forum. I believe it is the hunter's cousin that posted it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Bullsnot did you get a buck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The dink buck in his profile pic is his henry's buck.:mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> Bullsnot did you get a buck?


Yes. I wrote a chapter book on the hunt back in late August that included chasing the buck in this thread.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

